# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Lucid dreams have their own vitality - mydigitalfc.com

## Dream Guide Team

*Lucid dreams have their own vitality**mydigitalfc.com*Gandhiji was such a dreamer. That day I got up a little early in the morning. It was a *lucid dream*. Dreams are a way to release our urges and impulses. Roman philosopher, statesman, lawyer, political theorist and constitutionalist Cicero was a *...***

----------

